# Should I care about this?



## DGMPhotography (Jul 29, 2019)

Photo credit. 

I don't expect it when I do paid shoots. Because in that case, I'm getting money from it. 

But I think it's a general rule to always give photo credits for trade shoots, right? I always tell my models this as well, and it's in my contract. I credit the model, makeup, and everyone involved. That's one of the benefits of a trade. In addition to photos, you get promotion. 

Unfortunately, one of my models seems to have forgotten this and has posted several photos without credits. Just a clever caption. I thought she may have just forgot to do it (because she always did it before), but it's been like 5 pictures now across several days, so I feel inclined to say something. 

I love working with her, and we have several other shoots planned, so I don't want this to be a point of contention. 

Here is the message I've drafted to send her: 

Hey, so, I haven't said anything cause it was just a couple of pictures, but I thought I should mention this just so we are on the same page for future shoots. When we shoot TF, the trade is that we each get photos to use, and we each promote each other. That's why whenever I post a photo I almost always credit/tag the model by name in my post, unless requested otherwise. I take pride in the people I work with, and like to show them off. Hence why it's always, "check out this shoot with the amazing and fierce Alex!" and stuff like that. I'm sorry if I didn't explain that well enough, but if possible, can you please tag me in the description of your posts?  When it comes to TF work, that really is a big part of it. Please don't take this the wrong way or anything. I'm not mad. And I'm sure it wasn't intentional. I just wanted to let you know. I love working with you, so I think being open and honest will be better in the long run. I'm happy to chat more if you have any thoughts or questions!​
Thoughts?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 29, 2019)

I think your letter is well-worded.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 29, 2019)

Derrel said:


> I think your letter is well-worded.


Except for this line where he indicates that he doesn't always do what he's asking the model to do:


DGMPhotography said:


> ...whenever I post a photo I *almost** always credit/tag the model by name in my post...



Instead:  whenever I post a photo I credit/tag the model by name.




_*nb._ emphasis added


----------



## Designer (Jul 29, 2019)

Are you looking for help in writing this note?


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 29, 2019)

Other than the point @tirediron had, I'd say it looks good. 
Honest to the point and non-confrontational.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 29, 2019)

So do you guys agree that (for at least TF) the artists should publicly credit each other? 

Like, am I crazy for wanting her to do that? 

As far as the note, I did consider the "almost" thing, but the reason I put that is that sometimes I myself forget to do it  (rarely, though when I do, I go back and add it)  so I didn't want to use an absolute. But I don't mind removing it if y'all think it's bad.


----------



## limr (Jul 29, 2019)

In addition to what Tirediron said, also lose the "hence." It's used incorrectly and sticks out as formal in an otherwise informal style.

As for the "almost" - I say take it out and be better at practicing what you preach.  And if you are already doing this by going back to add the credit when you forget, then there's no need to add the "almost" qualifier. It will just make her think that you are holding others to a standard that you don't meet yourself.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 29, 2019)

limr said:


> In addition to what Tirediron said, also lose the "hence." It's used incorrectly and sticks out as formal in an otherwise informal style.
> 
> As for the "almost" - I say take it out and be better at practicing what you preach.  And if you are already doing this by going back to add the credit when you forget, then there's no need to add the "almost" qualifier. It will just make her think that you are holding others to a standard that you don't meet yourself.



That's a good point!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 29, 2019)

I wouldn't expect a client/model to necessarily know about photo credits... Is it in the contract to credit each other? 

Photo credits and bylines are used in magazines, newspapers, etc. but not in ads or for marketing use. I don't know if you can expect it otherwise, but it could be requested. 

The style is informal which may work in this situation, but doesn't to me come across necessarily as professional sounding. I wouldn't expect to get a message or letter this casual in a business or professional situation but it's friendly and could work depending on the client/model or circumstances.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 29, 2019)

DGMPhotography said:


> So do you guys agree that (for at least TF) the artists should publicly credit each other?
> 
> Like, am I crazy for wanting her to do that?
> 
> As far as the note, I did consider the "almost" thing, but the reason I put that is that sometimes I myself forget to do it  (rarely, though when I do, I go back and add it)  so I didn't want to use an absolute. But I don't mind removing it if y'all think it's bad.


Credit from a model in a TF* shoot is nice.  If I don't get it, I'm not going to lose any sleep over it, nor put any effort into getting it if not given.

As for the "almost"... I might not always remember to buy flowers for Mother's Day, but I never admit  in public!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks guys. I think I might just let it slide for now, and just bring it up next time we shoot and let her know why it's important. We're friends so I think we can have a candid discussion about it.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 15, 2021)

Spam Post above reported  - from labeldroomSop.

All Op's Posts notified to Mods


----------

